# Hello!



## Raina (Dec 23, 2013)

Hello! 
I've been on other mouse forums before, but Fancy Mice Breeders stood out the most in recommendations to me. Curiosity got the best of me, so I decided to join. I'm already very impressed in the vast knowledge that members have around here, so I hope you don't mind when I ask questions! My username is based on one of my mice's names...and I guess that's all!


----------



## AngelAmaranth (Dec 15, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## shiremice (Dec 16, 2010)

:welcome1


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Are you a breeder or just a pet keeper?


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

